# epik sentinel an ok mix with an mfw-15?



## Creepshow2010 (Jan 1, 2010)

I have an epik sentinel at the moment but would like some feedback. i know you guys say stick with two subs of the same make and model and i understand that. but would the mfw-15 be a hindrance with the sentinel or would it work out well enough? i also have a pioneer sc-05 elite. i'd be putting the mfw to the left of the couch facing it and the other in the front next to the left tower.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Creepshow2010 said:


> I have an epik sentinel at the moment but would like some feedback. i know you guys say stick with two subs of the same make and model and i understand that. but would the mfw-15 be a hindrance with the sentinel or would it work out well enough? i also have a pioneer sc-05 elite. i'd be putting the mfw to the left of the couch facing it and the other in the front next to the left tower.


The MFW-15 is known to have a lot of issues I'd avoid it at any price. 

Try using REW on your sentinel first.


----------



## TnTbigman (Apr 28, 2008)

An MWF owner on the avsforum (subwoofer, EPIK section) has combined a Sentinel with it and likes it allot.


----------

